# Batch Stringverarbeitung ....



## takidoso (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo und halli,
ich habe zwar mittlerweile etwas gefunden (s.hier), welches Stringverarbeitung in Batch-Dateien näherbringt, doch leider ist es mir noch nicht gelungen das mit Hilfe von weiteren Variablen zu parametrisieren.

Problemstellung:
ein beliebiger String um beliebig Zeichen links kürzen.
oder alternativ Aus beleibiger Zeichenkette eine vorkommende Zeichenkette löschen.

hatte ich mir ungefär so vorgestellt

```
set str1=%1
set str2=%2

set str3=%str1:%2=%
set str4=%str1:%str2%=%

echo str3=%str3%
echo str4=%str4%
```

Funktioniert aber überhaupt nicht :-(
kann man überhaupt variablen als Parameter in der Stringverarbeitung verwenden, oder ist es offenbar gar nicht vorgesehen?

Mit ganz neugierigen Grüßen

Takidoso


----------

